# Video on training a dog to heel



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank yuou posting this! He seems to have a lot of great but simple suggestions!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This video is very good. Over the past couple of months, I've given Bella much more leeway on our walks. Early on, I expected her to heel for the entire walk, but found out that wasn't the best approach, so I decided to just let her do what she wants as long as she doesn't pull on the leash. Well, that was fine for a while. Give an inch, take a mile. She's recently become a pulling machine on our walks. After four walks, doing exactly as shown in the video, She's improved by at least 90%. I expect it will be close to 100% within the next week. She really hates having to circle around, and will generally do anything for food. I just grab a handful of kibble, and go. I still don't expect perfect heeling. We practice that separate from our walks. I just want her walking at my side.


----------

